# تحميل اكبر مكتبة كتب في التنمية البشرية



## m_zayed14 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

من منا لايريد النجاح في حياتة وتحقيق السعادة

بالطبع كل منا لة طموحاتة واحلامة كل في مجالة سواء في الجانب الروحي او الجانب الاسري او الجانب المهني وغيرها

إنها التنمية البشرية وتطوير الذات هي السبيل الي تحقيق كل ذلك فالتنمية البشرية هي السبيل الي تطوير حياة الانسان وتوسيع الخيارات المتاحة امام االانسان فتجعلة يقوم باشياء كان يخاف من القيام بها ويجد نفسة بعد ذلك يقول لماذا كنت اخاف من فعل هذا إنة شعور رائع وتستطيع ايضا ان تغير اعتقادات وسلوكيات سواء اكتسبها الانسان في حياتة او ولد بها فالاعتقادات من شأنها أن تغيير حياة الانسان إلي الاسوء وايضا من شأنها ان تتدفعة نجو النجاح والسعادة ولكي تحقق السعادة يجب ان تنمي الجوانب السبعة لشخصيتك وهي

1- الجانب الايماني وإخلاص العبادة لله سبحانة وتعالي

2- الجانب الصحي والبدني

3- الجانب الشخصي

4- الجانب الاسري

5- الجانب الاجتماعي

6- الجاني المهني

7- الجانب المادي

بإختصار التنمية البشرية وتطوير الذات هي وسيلة الانسان لتحقيق السعادة

تحميل اكبر مكتبة كتب في التنمية البشرية

http://kutub4u.info/?p=26​


----------



## m_zayed14 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

up


----------



## aakittani (25 ديسمبر 2011)

Thanks ya King..


----------



## Eng_Ahmed.Mohamed (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا


----------

